# Quarter Size Pee Spots



## coppermom (Nov 1, 2007)

I have posted before, but here I am again with the same problem. My Max is almost 2 (in May) and he spends his day in crate so I hate to put him in the crate a night, but I think I may have to start. He loves to sleep in the bed upstairs with us. He sometimes will wake me up to go outside, even at night, but lately I find quarter size pee spots, and sometimes poop in the house overnight. I tried shutting the bedroom door, but he is going in my room now. We use the Nature's Miracle, but he still goes at night. Today I found a spot on the bathroom rug, so I just cannot ignore it anymore. Question, would it be better to put the small travel crate in our room so he can be close to us? It is going to break his heart to be downstairs all alone (the big old housebroken dog sleeps upstairs too). I have not been a proponent of the puppy pads, since my old dog was so easy to train and so reliable, but have some of you had success with that? I would love to replace the carpet in the house, but it is out of the question until we get Max under control. Thanks.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

has he been checked for bladder stones or infection? Would a strong, secure Ex-pen setup with a bed, pee pad and play area be an alternative to crating, both during the night and during the day? It sounds like a number of people here have dogs who are trained both for outside and pee pads as a back up or alternative. All day in a crate without being allowed to pee is a long time, and wonder if that could cause bladder infection. The very small spots vs. larger puddles might indicate that could be the problem. Then again maybe it's a housetraining issue if he is also pooping inside. Do you withhold water and food after a certain time at night and take him out right before bed? At his age he should be able to hold it all night unless there's a medical problem.


----------



## coppermom (Nov 1, 2007)

He goes to the vet next week for his heartworm/etc. I can ask about a bladder infection. He goes all day just fine so far, and I do pull the food up at 5:30. But just yesterday he was out all day, came in and pooped twice in the livingroom while we were in the family room. This has to stop. He is in the crate from 7 to around 3:15 pm. He is let out right before bed and I watch to see if he pees, then he is rewarded. Same during the day when he goes out. I know hav's are smart (he is a hav/coton mix) but I have never had such a hard time housebreaking a dog.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would definitely get him checked at the vet's. Try crating him in the room next to your bed. That's a long time to be crated during the day. Keep on a regular feeding time. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## coppermom (Nov 1, 2007)

He is 15 lbs, so I dont think the expen from his puppy days would hold him all night, or all day. What brand do you recommend?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the only reason I suggested the crate is because you said you were crating him now during the day right? If you want to get into the expen usage with pads I am not an expert in that field. I have never used one. Wait to see what the vet says first .


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I would try using an x-pen during the day with a pee-pad/toys, food and water and crate him at night. 
If you already have an x-pen from when he was a puppy you could try it while you're home to see if he tries to jump it and if so secure wire mesh across the top to keep him from jumping out. 
Todd hasn't ever tried jumping out of his x-pen so it may work without a cover? 
Checking for a bladder infection would be a good idea also.
I have had a couple of foster dogs with bladder infections and they sometimes leak little dribbles of urine. 
If you are having a difficult time getting him used to pee pads you can dip the pad (absorbent side down) in his pee first so that he will be more attracted to it.


----------



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

Wall-E had problems with holding his pee while we were gone all day and we finally broke down and got a dog-door that attaches to the sliding glass door... it has relieved a lot of heartache.


----------

